# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Spironol zastosowanie

## Balbina_

Witam

Od niedawna biorę Spironol, bo zdiagnozowano u mnie zespół policystycznych jajników. Przepisał mi endokrynolog. Ale zastanawiam się czy dzięki temu stan mojej cery sie poprawi, bo mam straszny problem z tradzikiem. 
Czy ktoś stosował Spironol? Jak tak to jakie ma inne zastosowanie?

----------


## focus9

Spironol to lek,  wywołuje zwiększone wydalanie wody i sodu przez nerki, a zatrzymanie potasu w organizmie. Powoduje to większe wydalanie moczu i zmniejszenie ilości płynu zatrzymanego w organizmie człowieka, w konsekwencji może obniżać tętno i ciśnienie tętnicze krwi.Lek stosowany jest przy leczeniu obrzęków spowodowanych niewydolnym działaniem serca, nerek lub wątroby. Przy leczeniu nadciśnienia tętniczego. Jesteś pewna że to jest ten lek ?

----------

